# Pelpro stove auger not turning



## heatherlb2002 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a Pelpro pellet stove. Went to bed and it was burning fine. Woke up and there was no flame and the stove was still on and blowers were still running. Auger was not spinning. Unhooked auger and tested it with another wire and it turned just fine. Hooked it back up to stove and not spinning. Checked vacuum line and it appears fine and not blocked. Bypassed vacuum sensor and auger still won't turn. Any ideas on what needs replaced?


----------



## Arti (Apr 3, 2014)

The auger motor is fed through a high temperature limit thermostat. It has a manual reset on the back of it that you need to push if it is tripped.
Also check and see if the feed auger light is flashing. That will help with the trouble shooting.


----------



## heatherlb2002 (Apr 3, 2014)

Arti said:


> The auger motor is fed through a high temperature limit thermostat. It has a manual reset on the back of it that you need to push if it is tripped.
> Also check and see if the feed auger light is flashing. That will help with the trouble shooting.


I'm not seeing a reset button anywhere. The auger light does light up each time it should be dropping pellets.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 4, 2014)

Couldn't find a wiring guide so these are general suggestions...  Are the hopper and door switches connected and functioning properly?  Does the ash pan form part of the vacuum seal?  When was the last time you cleaned the venting and internal exhaust pathways?


----------

